# Brake Controller for 2012 Touareg TDI



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

Proud owner of a new 2012 Touareg TDI Lux. I intend to occasionally tow a 14' race trailer, which, with race car, will weigh about 4000 lbs. My question deals with the electric brakes on my trailer. With my previous vehicle (Infinity QX56), I had connected an aftermarket controller to the wiring harness (factory provided receptacle) under the dash. When I checked with my VW dealer on this issue, he said VW does not allow controllers to be connected to the wiring, but that the Touareg computer would activate and control the trailer brakes through the 7-pin connection. Hope I'm wrong, but I cannot find anything about that in the owner's manual, and therefore am a little skeptical. Can any of you shed some light on this for me?:confused


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure about the 2012 - but that's not how it works on earlier models. It's well hidden, but there's a plug-in connector stashed under the dash for a brake controller. But me and my arthritis decided not to go through the gyrations, and went with the wireless *Prodigy RF* instead. No wiring: true plug-n-play. Just mount the receiver on the trailer, plug one end into the 7-pin socket on the car, the other end to the trailer plug. Plug the wireless controller into a 12v socket in the vicinity of the driver position. Wirelessly pair remote with controller, end of job. 

Oh, and once paired - the receiver can be moved from trailer to trailer as well (I have three). As long as the remote is plugged into the towing vehicle that is.

//greg//


----------



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, that actually sounds like a neat, trouble free option, and I will check it out. Still, it would be nice to know if what they told me is correct. Because, if not, it could be a nasty surprise for someone. Alain


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if you are in for a nasty surprise (or at least one that proves the salesman doesn't know what he is talking about). Unless you can go the wireless route that grohgreg went, I would check with other technical people at the dealership or other dealerships PRIOR to purchase to be sure you can actually hardwire something in.


----------



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, and I plan to do that. I'll let you know, via this forum, what I find out. Alain


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You might also look on clubtouareg.com. They have a towing section there and some 2011/2012 owners might be able to help.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

There's a harness under the dash for the brake controller. Some dealers.........:banghead:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

VolksTrooper said:


> There's a harness under the dash for the brake controller. Some dealers.........:banghead:


this


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Indeed. The dealer is feeding you a line. The harness is there. It's a little tricky to get to but once you have it down it's pretty darn simple to get the controller installed. I put a Prodigy P2 in my 2011. Wasn't really difficult at all.


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

Save yourself the headache and interior destruction/mounting. 

Go with this:

http://www.etrailer.com/Brake-Controller/Tekonsha/90250.html


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

yup, that's the one I mentioned above. Except I got mine a helluva lot cheaper here

//greg//


----------



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

Trolling for comments by repeating a post I left on another forum: Leaving the brake controller (probably go with Prodigy RF) and sway control issues aside for now, I have a few concerns before I start towing my 14' race trailer (about 4500# loaded) with my 2012 Touareg TDI. First, the owner' manual says not to exceed a hitch pin-hole to center of ball distance of 6.15", mine is 8.5". Second, it requires the top of the ball to be significantly below the level plane of the hitch/receiver, I think around a couple of inches. For my trailer to be level, the ball has to be quite a bit above the plane of the hitch/ receiver, something on the order of 3-4". Finally, the manual specifies a 2" ball maximum, my trailer requires a 2 & 5/16 ball. Are any of the concerns valid, or am I overthinking as usual? Thanks


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Screw up the trailer towing geometry, and you screw up the Xenon headlight auto-adjust feature. That's dangerous. 

Granted, there's no US aftermarket hitch with that exact 6.15" hole spacing (short of the rip-off price that a VW dealer wants). But the 2" drop AlumiStinger is very close at an even 7". I'd use that before your 8 incher. 

The reason a 2" ball is specified is due to a misconception at VW. They mistakenly assume that bigger ball diameter automatically equates to higher load rating, when in actuality the load rating is based upon the shank. Note that the AlumiStinger has a 1" ball shank hole. Most 2-5/16" balls with a 1" diameter shank will have a load rating that's at or under the Touareg 7700# limit.

//greg//


----------



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

Greg,

Thanks for the advice on 2 of my 3 concerns. I agree the ball diameter is not a big issue, and I am looking at AlumiStinger hitch, thanks for the tip. 

I guess your comment about the geometry affecting the auto-adjust of the Xenon headlights means you don't think it is a good idea to have my ball several inches above the ball mount shaft, versus the 2" below that VW specifies (my 3rd concern). I always thought that the goal was to have a level tow vehicle, and a level trailer with about 10-15% tongue weight. To achieve this with my Haulmark on the T-reg requires the ball to be above, not below the ball mount shaft, or I would have a seriously nose-low trailer. Am I missing something?

Finally, do you raise your tire pressures when you tow with your T-reg? If so, How much? Thank you, Alain


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Level towing vehicle, yes. But most towing guidelines I've encountered over the years recommend the trailer tongue ride 1-2" below level. This helps minimize excessive upward pressure on the coupler ball clamp when traveling over irregular surfaces. You determine drop (or rise) by measuring both the tow and the towed before they're connected. Measure hitch height of the level vehicle, measure coupler height of the level trailer. The difference in inches dictates the rise or fall of the ball mount needed. Then as soon as you then mate vehicle with trailer, tongue weight will typically result in the 1-2" drop of the trailer tongue I mentioned above. 

The general intent of the VW ballmount and tow ball spec is intended to preserve the Xenon auto-adjust baseline. Secondarily, the 2" drop spec pretty much ensures no trailer coupler interference with the rear door travel. Rather than expand the manual to cover every towing scenario, VW clearly wrote a one-size-fits-all spec. 

We already discussed their ball diameter misconception, and I think they should be more flexible with the 2" drop spec as well. Touareg owners would be better served if the manual simply said the ballmount and tow ball should 
(a) be capable of the max 7700/770 limits (which will preserve the Xenon baseline) 
AND 
(b) cause no interference with the safe operation of the rear door 
AND 
(c) result in the desired 1-2" tongue drop while towing.

//greg//


----------



## truchot (Nov 23, 2011)

OK, I understand your point now, and appreciate your taking the time to explain it. I currently use an adjustable ball mount, so that if I position the ball to where the trailer tongue is 1-2" low when mated, then how high/low the ball is (relative the ball mount) doesn't really matter, other than the gate closing issue. However, if I go with the Alumstinger option, then I will have to measure as you described before ordering. 

Yea, VW doesn't make it easy. I went by the dealer today to give them a chance to re-think their claim that the 2012 has a built-in brake controller. Upon further review, they now say that a factory accessory must be purchased and installed for that purpose (?). I also went next door and asked the Audi guys about the Q7, and they say the connector is under the dash, but the car's computer must be "told" that a brake controller has been installed. I suspect that is the same for VW too. In any case, The Prodigy RF is on its way.

Also, do you raise your tire pressure when you tow with the Touareg? If so, how much? Thanks


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry, forgot about the tire pressure question. No. Because of the TPMS - and the fact that the tires are nitrogen filled - I keep pressures at the recommended 33/38 psi (cold). That's for 18 inchers anyway, can't say for 19s or 20s. Anyway - as soon as the tires warm up, pressures rise to 36/41. Far as I'm concerned, that's adequate for the tongue weight I typically carry.

Re your Prodigy RF purchase; many T3 owners have reported difficulty with the initial pairing. Hopefully your Progidy will come with the light test accessory (emulator). I found the little plug-in to be all that was needed to avoid becoming one of the disgruntled. 

//greg//


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

grohgreg said:


> Re your Prodigy RF purchase; many T3 owners have reported difficulty with the initial pairing. Hopefully your Progidy will come with the light test accessory. I found the little plug-in to be all that was needed to avoid becoming one of the disgruntled.
> 
> //greg//


Can you please expand on this. I will be doing this during the Christmas holidays and will be ordering soon.

Many thanks.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Sure. Technical reasons aside, some Touareg owners have reported an inability to pair the Prodigy RF controller with the remote. It's a VW thing, not a Tekonsha thing. The solution many found was to pair the devices on somebody else's car/truck, then move everything to their Touareg and trailer. I was fortunate to have received an "emulator" *with* my Prodigy RF. That little device enabled me to do pretty close to what the others did, but with my own Touareg and my own trailer. 

But some subsequent customers said they didn't _get_ the emulator with their Prodigy RF. If you fall into this category, you might want to consider buying one of these. 

//greg//


----------

